# Armed Forces Videos and Pictures



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan

********.com - Iraq War Gunship Combat Video


----------



## RabzonKhan

U.K. Prime Minister Gordon Brown arrived via helicopter to Roshan Tower in Musa Qala, Afghanistan, Friday. The cost of Britains military operations there soared to $2.6 billion last year, according to the Ministry of Defence. (Press Association/Landov)


----------



## RabzonKhan

*RG33 Mine-Resistant Ambush Vehicle (MRAP), USA*






The US Department of Defense (DoD) has requested approval to reprogramme USD100 million from army procurement accounts for mine-resistant ambush-protected (MRAP) vehicles to fund navy research-and-development efforts into a smaller and lighter variant better equipped to negotiate Afghanistan's terrain, under the requirement for 2,000 new MRAP all-terrain vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

by Cpl. Sean Capogreco




At a zero angle of attack, better known as a No Lift Dive, Sgt. 1st Class Cheryl Stearns, from the U.S. Army Parachute Team Golden Knights, holds her position to build enough air speed to execute the style set in a competitive amount of time.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Gentleman Cadet of Pakistan Army. *


----------



## Patriot

B1 Bomber taking off from Diego Garcia




Pakistan's F'16 
View attachment 2d4ddd6f5905e5e516ac0f9d91589645.jpg

Pakistan's F7 with American's Navy F14 in Pakistan (I think it's from 2003..Posted originally by X-Man)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sohailbutt

Lockheed refueling a C-5 Galaxy aircraft at 30,000ft in mid air, just amazing considering the size of C-5 Galaxy, never thought aircraft as big as galaxy could be refueled in mid air.

********.com - Lockheed Refueling in mid air at 30,00Feet


----------



## RabzonKhan

Shots from an air defense anti-aircraft gun light up the sky during an attack by Tamil Tiger rebels in Colombo, Sri Lanka, Friday, Feb 20, 2009 



A soldier stands next to the remains of an airplane flown by the Tamil Tigers rebels after it was shot down outside an air force base near Colombo February 20, 2009.


----------



## RabzonKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## z9-ec

Interesting video. The Australian SAS.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Naptime:* 






images credit: Jean-Marc Bouju, Eric Feferberg, AP/Reuters)





images credit: Jean-Marc Bouju, Eric Feferberg, AP/Reuters)


----------



## RabzonKhan

********.com - Apache Almost Hits 4 People


----------



## RabzonKhan

Su-33 takes off


GREEK AIR FORCE F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Belgian Vipers-BombBurst



Strike Package! In formation with 2 HAF F-16 Block 52+ of 340Sqdn. The first equiped with Lantirn pods for Percision Strike and the second armed with IRIS-T and JHMCS for Escort.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Flares over Afghanistan



Tigerformation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Grumman F-14 payload



Raptor-Master Of The Skies


----------



## RabzonKhan

A Pakistan Navy commando descends from a helicopter during a national exercise of Aman 09 in the Arabian Sea near the city. Naval forces from nine countries, including the United States, United Kingdom, Australia, China and Pakistan, began exercises off Pakistans shores on Monday, a Pakistani navy official said. reuters







Pakistan Army


----------



## RabzonKhan

Bravo! Dutch F-16s Flying Low:*Video*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Decoy Flares*





Decoy flares, "angel decoys" - as part of aerial countermeasures these heavenly pyrotechnics will protect the plane from possible missile danger when launched. IR-decoy flares serve to counter infrared-guided surface-to-air missiles (SAM) or air-to-air missiles (AAM) and contain pyrotechnic and pyrophoric payloads, expelled from a craft according to an anticipated threat. By Edward Agin


*A Sight Rarely Seen*





A sight rarely seen -- two MIGs crashing mid-air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Pakistan Army


Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wangrong

Germany


----------



## wangrong

&#65335;&#65304;&#65301;&#12288;&#65297;&#65298;&#65294;&#65303;mm


----------



## wangrong

&#65328;&#65320;&#65324;&#65296;&#65299;&#12288;&#65299;&#65296;&#65296;&#65357;&#65357;


----------



## wangrong

&#65338;&#65314;&#65316;&#65296;&#65299;


----------



## wangrong

&#65329;&#65322;&#65319;&#65296;&#65298;&#12288;&#65297;&#65300;&#65294;&#65301;mm


----------



## RabzonKhan

Helicopters and warships of Pakistan and US during the Multi-National naval exercises. REUTERS Photo






Pakistan Navy personnel raise their fists and shout slogans. AP Photo


----------



## RabzonKhan

Warships of Pakistan take part in the Multi-National naval exercises AMAN 09 at Arabian Sea near Karachi. AP Photo






A Pakistan Navy soldier (L) operates an anti-aircraft weapon as helicopters fly near. REUTERS Photo


----------



## RabzonKhan

Australian C-130



MIG-35


----------



## z9-ec

Hilarious!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## z9-ec

Amazing ad.. 

I think PAF should make something similar.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Sperwer Tactical Unmanned Air Vehicle, France*






Sperwer B is a long-endurance tactical unmanned air vehicle being developed by Sagem. Sperwer B (Sparrow Hawk B) is a long-endurance tactical unmanned air vehicle and a variant of the Sperwer A (formerly called Sperwer). Sperwer B can be used for long-endurance missions such as battlefield surveillance, as a communications relay or be armed for combat missions. 






The Sperwer B launch test in Kemijarvi, Finland.






Sperwer B fitted with the Sagem OLOSP electro-optical payload.


----------



## cabatli_53

Turkish Army pictures...


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pak Jf-17 aerial display *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## timberwolf

^^ Cool ~~


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Naptime*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Tea time*





Pak Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

F-4 low pass HAF-the wingman



F-16 and F-86


----------



## timberwolf

wonderful collection u have here . keep em coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

During the IDEX 2009 defence equipment exhibition and conference held in the United Arab Emirates (UAE), China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) displayed two air-defence systems for the first time outside China. These were a truck-mounted twin 35 mm self-propelled anti-aircraft gun system called the CS/SA1 (based on the Rheinmetall Air Defence Oerlikon twin 35 mm GDF towed anti-aircraft gun) and the Yitian short-range air-defence (SHORAD) mobile air-defence system. The existence of the Yitian SHORAD was first revealed some four years ago, when the system was claimed to be still in the final stages of development. According to NORINCO, the system is now in service with the People's Liberation Army (PLA) and is being offered on the export market.






Truck-mounted twin 35 mm self-propelled anti-aircraft gun system called the CS/SA1. 





The Yitian short-range air-defence (SHORAD) mobile air-defence system. 





The Yitian short-range air-defence (SHORAD) mobile air-defence system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*USAF F-16 Fighting Falcons Refueling*

KC-135 Stratotanker from Royal Air Force Mildenhall, England, refuels a pair of F-16 Fighting Falcons during a multinational exercise over the Baltic States.

*Yak-130 I*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Military Operation in Buner * 



Pakistani army troops patrol in the Umar Abad area outside the troubled Buner district. AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood


Pakistani army troops patrol in the Umar Abad area outside the troubled Buner district . AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood


A Pakistani Frontier Corps helicopter flies over the mountains to monitor the Taliban. AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Military Operation in Buner *  



Pakistani Muslims walk past army vehicles with cannons heading for the military operation against the Taliban. AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood


A Pakistani army helicopter carrying injured troops flies at Umar Abad outside Buner district a day after troops launched a military operation against Taliban. AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood



 Pakistani army trucks transporting soldiers for the military operation. AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

Chinese fighter jets celebrated the 60th anniversary of the founding of the Peoples Liberation Army Navy in Qingdao, Shandong province, China, Thursday. (Guang Niu/Reuters)



Chinese Military

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

"Count Raptor" F-22



F-22 Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

F-5 (PAF)



PAF Mirage-III and F-16 flying over Korakoram Range


----------



## RabzonKhan

Soldiers of Pakistan security force are on their way to troubled Swat valley. 






Pakistan armed forces


----------



## RabzonKhan

The army claims to have secured 90 percent of Buner and to be closing in on militants in Swat's capital Mingora. AFP


----------



## batmannow

Rabzon said:


> *Military Operation in Buner *
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Muslims walk past army vehicles with cannons heading for the military operation against the Taliban. AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood
> 
> 
> A Pakistani army helicopter carrying injured troops flies at Umar Abad outside Buner district a day after troops launched a military operation against Taliban. AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani army trucks transporting soldiers for the military operation. AFP Photo/ Tariq Mahmood.



Rabzon;THE GREAT sir!

plz *rearange a new thread *, which should be dedicated to the opreations , which pakistan is undeor going before & nw.

great stuff but need more defination & hilights on ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

batmannow said:


> Rabzon;THE GREAT sir!
> 
> plz *rearange a new thread *, which should be dedicated to the opreations , which pakistan is undeor going before & nw.
> 
> great stuff but need more defination & hilights on ?


Dear Batmannow, there is already a thread on that:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...26871-pakistans-war-images-frontlines-12.html


----------



## RabzonKhan

Turkish Stars III



Spirit B-2


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Images of devastation in Lahore *

A suicide car bomb on May 27 2009 flattened a police building in Pakistan's city of Lahore, killing 23 people, wounding over 100 and trapping policemen under the rubble, officials said 



Pakistani paramilitary troops arrive at the site of suicide car bombing in Lahore, Pakistan.-AP Photo/K.M. Chaudary


Pakistani paramilitary troops jump from their truck as they arrive at the site of suicide car bombing in Lahore, Pakistan.-AP Photo/K.M. Chaudary.


Pakistani security officials examine the site of suicide car bombing in Lahore, Pakistan.-AP Photo/K.M. Chaudary


Pakistani policemen detain a suspect (C) following a suicide car bomb attack on the police emergency response office building in Lahore.-AFP Photo/Sameed Querishi.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Security forces continued with cordon and search operation and successfully cleared the stronghold of miscreants at Peochar village, the military said in a statement providing no further details. Security forces also recovered 12 UN registered vehicles and destroyed militant hideouts, including a religious seminary.  Reuters


----------



## RabzonKhan

*We Are Soldiers*

With action packed sequences as well as an investigative approach to how the country's military works, functions and trains, 'We Are Soldiers' is an unprecedented project. The documentary takes viewers to never-before-seen locations all across the country, from the politically sensitive Line of Control and the Siachen Glacier to the mountains of Waziristan and the swamps of Sir Creek. Anchored and produced by Dawn News' senior anchor and correspondent Wajahat S. Khan. 



An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'



An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'




An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'




An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'


----------



## RabzonKhan

*We Are Soldiers*




An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'



An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'




An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'



An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'


----------



## RabzonKhan

*We Are Soldiers*



An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'



An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'



An exclusive image from the making of 'We Are Soldiers'


----------



## Sunny4pak

AOA,
We are Soldiers is an movie or.......?
Regards


----------



## Imran Khan

i think documentry.


----------



## moha199

I wish it is uploaded here soon, Amin.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Northrop F-5 Tiger



Hercules C130 from 28 Squadron at Swartkop Airfield, Pretoria, South Africa


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan

*Dogs in the Army *


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## moha199

good work guys thanks


----------



## RabzonKhan

MIRAMSHAH: Clashes between security forces and militants intensified in North Waziristan on Monday and the Taliban scrapped a peace deal they had signed with the government 16 months ago. Security officials said that 27 soldiers had lost their lives on Sunday in an attack on a military convoy in Wacha Bibi near Datakhel, about 35 kilometres west of Miramshah.


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## moha199

^^^ it's funny and sad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fahmad321

awesome post bhai!


----------



## Sunny4pak

Aoa,
Dear All Im looking for Pak Army Drama Serial Wilco. It was on youtube but has been removed. can any body help me or upload it on youtube.
Regards


----------



## RabzonKhan

Su-27SK


F-22 Supersonic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## echo 1

O man does that raptor look nice,


----------



## moha199

dam nice pictures


----------



## Sunny4pak

Aoa,
Dear All Im looking for Pak Army Drama Serial Wilco. It was on youtube but has been removed. can any body help me or upload it on youtube.
Regards


----------



## RabzonKhan

Tornado IDS


Tornado Low Level

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## moha199

^^^ thanks for the Pics


----------



## signals3_t4

very good videos and pictures.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

moha199 said:


> ^^^ thanks for the Pics


My pleasure.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Aermacchi M-346 front I



CH-53E Sea Stallion Refueling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan

Navy marine shows how a trained dolphin reacts to different hand gestures.



A military dolphin is a cetacean trained for military uses. The United States and Russian militaries have trained and employed oceanic dolphin for several reasons. Such military dolphins have been trained to rescue lost divers or to locate underwater mine.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*US Marines Help Pakistan Flood Survivors*











U.S. Marines from the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit unload food and supplies from a CH-53E Sea Stallion helicopter in support of the flood relief effort in Pano Aqil, Pakistan, on Sept. 10, 2010. DoD photo by Sgt. Jason Bushong, U.S. Army. (Released)






US Marine helicopters join Pakistan flood relief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faisaljaffery

These marines are working some where in Kalam, KPK


----------



## RabzonKhan

*F-14 in the steam.*






*C-130*


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## masijames




----------



## RabzonKhan

*Sgt. Joseph Delair checked a fingerprint to see if a man in Sarhowza, Afghanistan, was wanted as an enemy combatant.*






*A Nato soldier from Sweden looks at the remains of a suicide bomber's vehicle on the outskirts of Mazar-i-Sharif city in Afghanistan's Balkh province.  Photo by AP*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Eurofighter Typhoon.*






*An F/A-18 Hornet aircraft from the U.S. Navys Flight Demonstration Squadron Blue Angels sits on the flight line as a wall of fire detonates behind it during an air show at Marine Corps Air Station Miramar, Calif.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Gen. Ashfaq Kayani with Coalition commander Gen. David Petraeus in Kabul.*





*General Ashfaq Kayani with Afghan President Hamid Karzai in Kabul.**02 Jul, 2010*


----------



## RabzonKhan

Close formation.






H-3, Parachuting.


----------



## Safriz

Rabzon said:


> *Gen. Ashfaq Kayani with Coalition commander Gen. David Petraeus in Kabul.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *General Ashfaq Kayani with Afghan President Hamid Karzai in Kabul.**02 Jul, 2010*




Why would he sit with Karzai and walk with the US general..while holding a bamboo stick in his hand?


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## RabzonKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

well thanks for amazing pics sir ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

well thanks again


----------



## RabzonKhan

Ghazi Aviation Base, December 2, 2010 - Pakistan and U.S. civilian leadership and military gathered today at Ghazi Aviation Base to mark the end of U.S. military humanitarian airlift flights in Pakistan.






Soldiers from the 3rd Combat Aviation Brigade, Task Force Falcons Pakistan relief unit, TF Raptor, pause to pose for a photo in front of a Chinook, with Anne W. Patterson, the U.S. Ambassador to Pakistan, Lt. Gen. John R. Allen, the acting commander of CENTCOM (both center), and other Pakistani military members, Aug. 5, at Ghazi Pakistan.






August 5, 2010 - Pakistani victims of the flooding are seated on the floor of a U.S. Army (CH-47) helicopter during the evacuation of civilians, as part of the disaster relief effort to help the flood victims from the town of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Imperial Japanese Armada at Nagato, 1929.







British Mark IV tank, 1916.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Staff Sgt. Michael Keller takes a self portrait during an F-15E Strike Eagle training mission Dec. 17, 2010, over North Carolina. Sergeant Keller is an aerial combat photographer from the 1st Combat Camera Squadron at Charleston AFB, S.C. © U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Michael B. Keller






Oil, smoke and fire as the I-3's big M-14P radial labors into life. Not having ran for almost three months.


----------



## RabzonKhan

U.S. Adviser Lt. Col. Burr M. Willey of Ayer, Mass., fired his rifle as he moved up Route 13 with a South Vietnamese army unit toward An Loc, besieged provincial capital north of Saigon. In this scene in Vietnam, May 19, 1972, Willey was followed by his faithful dog Moose and South Vietnamese troops. On June 19, the colonel and his dog were killed during a rocket attack in the area along Route 13. (AP Photo/Nick Ut)






An American advised patrol plods through the Vietnamese jungle on June 27, 1964. Supplies and some of its personnel aboard the powerful, plodding elephants which are a form of native transport dating back centuries to Hannibal during the First Punic War.(AP Photo/Horst Faas)


----------



## RabzonKhan

Have you ever been so drunk you flipped a tank?


----------



## RabzonKhan

6th September "Fauji Mela" 2006 - Pakistan Army - Part 4 (Military Working Dogs-1) 







6th September "Fauji Mela" 2006 - Pakistan Army - Part 5 (Military Working Dogs-2)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*ISLAMABAD: Chief of the Army Staff General Ashfaq Pervez Kayani On Thursday said Pakistan is at war with terrorists, who had disrupted peace and stability in the region.*









*South Wazristan: Army comes to the rescue.*


----------



## RabzonKhan

Mitsubishi F-2 tsunami Japan






Mig29 Cockpit


----------



## RabzonKhan




----------



## @nline

Beautiful pics.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*War Dog Memorial Dedication*

The United States War Dogs Memorial was dedicated at the New Jersey Vietnam Veterans Memorial in Holmdel June 10. Approximately 500 people attended the event with many attendees bringing their scout and sentry dogs to honor the tens of thousands of K-9s that served in the United States Armed Forces since World War I.







Theatre Military Working Dog Support Unit (TMWDSU), part of 102 Logistic Brigade based in Germany are currently serving in Camp Bastion, Afghanistan.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Turkish Air Force.






The newest Russian Plane! the Su-35BM


----------



## RabzonKhan

Please, no laughing.







Iranian snipers.






Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Rabzon

I think you may have that "Iranian Snipers" thing wrong - otherwise reliable sources have suggested that those are, in fact, Wookie Snipers.


----------



## Najam Khan

An F-16D from the 425th Fighter Squadron "Black Widows" engages a target with its M61 20mm Vulcan cannon at the Barry M. Goldwater Range in Arizona.


----------



## Najam Khan

An F-16C of the 310th FS "Tophats" utilizing its M61 20mm cannon to engage ground targets at the Barry M. Goldwater Range.


----------



## Najam Khan

An F-16D Viper from the 310th Fighter Squadron popping chaff and flares on pullout after a gun run on the strafe targets at Range Complex II at the Barry M. Goldwater Range






Some more from the same range.


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

NAjAM Khan said:


> An F-16D Viper from the 310th Fighter Squadron popping chaff and flares on pullout after a gun run on the strafe targets at Range Complex II at the Barry M. Goldwater Range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more from the same range.


 
holy s@*t you can see the bullet frm A 10


----------



## RabzonKhan

muse said:


> Rabzon
> 
> I think you may have that "Iranian Snipers" thing wrong - otherwise reliable sources have suggested that those are, in fact, Wookie Snipers.


Muse, they are Iranian snipers, but you're not alone, many people get confused.



Wookiee Look-alikes.







*Iranian sniper or Wookiee? How to tell them apart*

Tim Dowling The Guardian, Tuesday 21 April 2009 





Iranian snipers in full camouflage take part in the Army Day parade in Tehran on 18 March 2009. Photograph: Behrouz Mehri/AFP/Getty Images

Over the weekend Iranian snipers marched in the annual Army Day parade in Tehran in full camouflage, looking less like crack combatants and more like Wookiee extras from a forgotten Star Wars spin-off. So how do you tell the difference? *Read more*


----------



## nescafe

Rabzon said:


> A Pakistan Navy commando descends from a helicopter during a national exercise of Aman 09 in the Arabian Sea near the city. Naval forces from nine countries, including the United States, United Kingdom, Australia, China and Pakistan, began exercises off Pakistans shores on Monday, a Pakistani navy official said. reuters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army


 
the cobra is equuiped with hell fire...one can recognize it with the yellow strip near the missile tip


----------



## Najam Khan

Some F16s shots during refueling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

nescafe said:


> the cobra is equuiped with hell fire...one can recognize it with the yellow strip near the missile tip


 
if im nt wrong its TOW missle cylinder or its launch tube


----------



## Najam Khan

Some good shots.






RAAF hornets escorting B707 during a farewell flight.















---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------


----------



## Najam Khan

The beautiful delta winged Mirage-III.


----------



## Najam Khan

RAAF Mirages



























Similar ex RAAF a/c in No.5 Sqn (mid 90s photo)


----------



## RabzonKhan

Though occasionally cursed for its slow speed, SFC Mark Ounan's 1918 Dodge staff car was unarguably the mechanical hero of the trip. It's a true U.S. Army veteran, sold as surplus in Utah in the 1930s. It's pictured here on the Dugway Proving Grounds in Utah, which has a portion of the original Lincoln Highway as it was in 1919, including this bridge that was built of scrub cedar.






The story behind this big M-911Oshkosh 221/2-ton is as fascinating as the truck itself. Gregory Regole drove this truck on and around Fort Eustis, Virginia for nearly 10 years in the 1970s and '80s. He left it behind when he left the Army. 

Years later, in a completely different part of the country, he found it in a trucking yard, still in its original markings and with his name still painted on it. The owner was thrilled to meet the person who had driven the truck in service. Knowing his wallet and lifestyle couldn't swing the truck at the time, Greg avoided asking if it was for sale. More years went by, and Greg was shocked to discover the trucking company owner had passed on and willed him the truck. That's as good as any lost pet story, huh?


----------



## haskhai

nice pices thnx


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Execution of a Viet Cong Guerrilla 1968*





With North Vietnams Tet Offensive beginning, Nguyen Ngoc Loan, South Vietnams national police chief, was doing all he could to keep Viet Cong guerrillas from Saigon. As Loan executed a prisoner who was said to be a Viet Cong captain, AP photographer Eddie Adams opened the shutter. Adams won a Pulitzer Prize for a picture that, as much as any, turned public opinion against the war. Adams felt that many misinterpreted the scene, and when told in 1998 that the immigrant Loan had died of cancer at his home in Burke, Va., he said, The guy was a hero. America should be crying. I just hate to see him go this way, without people knowing anything about him. 


*South of the DMZ 1966*





Contrary to the constraints that were put upon the press in subsequent conflicts, and even to the embedded program used in the recent Iraqi war, correspondents and photographers in Vietnam could, as Walter Cronkite wrote in LIFE, accompany troops to wherever they could hitch a ride, and there was no censorship . . . That systemor lack of onekept the American public well informed of our soldiers problems, their setbacks and their heroism. Reaching Out is a quintessential example of the powerful imagery that came out of Vietnam. The color photographs of tormented Vietnamese villagers and wounded American conscripts that Larry Burrows took and LIFE published, starting in 1962, certainly fortified the outcry against the American presence in Vietnam, Susan Sontag wrote in her essay Looking at War, in the December 9, 2002, New Yorker. Burrows was the first important photographer to do a whole war in coloranother gain in verisimilitude and shock. Burrows was killed when the helicopter he was riding in was shot down over Laos in 1971.


----------



## RabzonKhan

U.S. Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Reagan Lodge, Headquarters and Service Battalion, Marine Corps Base Quantico, conducts water running exercises during a physical training session in Ramer Hall, on Marine Corps Base in Quantico, Virginia on Sept. 14. Source: Foreign Policy Magazine






Marines with Combat Assault Battalion, Ground Combat Element, 3rd Marine Expeditionary Brigade Forward, III Marine Expeditionary Force, in amphibious assault vehicles train with smoke grenades here Feb. 11, 2011. The training evolution also included courses of fire with the M2 50. caliber heavy machine gun and the Mk19 automatic grenade launcher at a newly-constructed range built for multinational training by Marines from 4th Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III MEF, and Combat Assault Battalion, 3rd MarDiv, both assigned to GCE during Exercise Cobra Gold 2011.Cobra Gold 2011 is a yearly multinational, joint training exercise designed to improve partner nation interoperability. Photo by Pfc. Mark Stroud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*Indian Army Gurkha soldiers >*


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*Indian T90 tanks > *


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

India's newly choosen bird >


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

India's new Aircraft carrier INS Vikramaditya


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

*Indian LCH fighter heli >*


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Bugs in the sky: Boeing showcases hard-to-detect drones that behave like a 'swarm of insects'*

*Drone development could lead to lower costs and less risk in military warfare

Research suggests that the mechanics of insects can be reverse-engineered to design smaller machines to scout battlefields*

By Daily Mail Reporter
12 August 2012





*Swarm: Boeing engineers and researchers from Johns Hopkins University successfully tested their swarm technology on two ScanEagle drones in Oregon. Seen here is a ScanEagle*


Boeing revealed the 'swarm' technology at the Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems International trade show, where robot makers gather to show off their wares. 

The University of Pennsylvania GRASP Lab have also tested drone 'swarm' technology recently, showing off a network of 20 nano quadrotors flying in synchronized formations.

The SWARMS goal is to combine swarm technology with bio-inspired drones to operate 'with little or no direct human supervision' in 'dynamic, resource-constrained, adversarial environments,' the university said.






*Drone developments: The 'swarm' development has the potential to offer more military missions at less risk and lower operating costs; seen here is a ShadowHawk drone with SWAT team members*


Indeed, it is most likely the future of hard-to-detect drone surveillance will mimic nature. 

Research suggests that the mechanics of insects can be reverse-engineered to design midget machines to scout battlefields and search for victims trapped in rubble.

Scientists have taken their inspiration from animals which have evolved over millennia to the perfect conditions for flight.

Nano-biomimicry MAV design has long been studied by the Department of Defence, and in 2008 the U.S. government's military research agency - DARPA - conducted a symposium discussing 'bugs, bots, borgs and bio-weapons.'

The same year, the US Air Force unveiled insect-sized spies 'as tiny as bumblebees' that could not be detected and would be able to fly into buildings to 'photograph, record, and even attack insurgents and terrorists.'

Around the same time the Air Force also unveiled what it called 'lethal mini-drones' based on Leonardo da Vinci's blueprints for his Ornithopter flying machine, and claimed they would be ready for roll out by 2015.


----------



## o2pak

indeeed, impressive explosions at the Miramar Air Show. They do it I believe twice a day every day, and also at night (much more spectacular of course). The heat is something that really strikes you...
I have posted a pic on pinterest web site (under o2pak) that I took while attending an even there


----------



## RabzonKhan

Crowds gather at a runaway at the Karachi Airport to witness a flying parade and joint military exercises of American and Pakistani armed forces (1953).







Pakistani Army soldiers with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment gather before a patrol atop the 8000-foot mountain near their outpost, Kalpani Base, in Pakistan's Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border on.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*The Phantom Soldiers of the Pakistan Army--Commandos of the Special Services Group (SSG) *


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Pakistan SSG commandos and Chinese soldiers took part in a anti-terrorism exercise in Jehlum, Pakistan. * 






Pakistan's army chief General Ashfaq Kayani (centre R) and General Hou Shusen (centre L), Deputy Chief of Staff of Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA), walk as they attend the Pakistan-China anti-terrorist drill in Jhelum on November 24, 2011. PHOTO: AFP






Soldiers from Pakistan and China shout: "Long live China, long live Pakistan" after joint military exercises in Jhelum, in Pakistan's Punjab province, November 24, 2011. PHOTO: REUTERS







Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) soldiers take part in the Pakistan-China anti-terrorist drill as they wrap up their two-week military exercise in Jhelum on November 24, 2011. PHOTO: AFP







Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) soldiers and commandos from Pakistan's Special Service Group (SSG).


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Legged Squad Support System Takes Advance in Reducing Load of Warfighters. *​ 





*LEGGED SQUAD SUPPORT SYSTEM (LS3)*

Todays dismounted warfighter can be saddled with more than 100 pounds of gear, resulting in physical strain, fatigue and degraded performance. Reducing the load on dismounted warfighters has become a major point of emphasis for defense research and development, because the increasing weight of individual equipment has a negative impact on warfighter readiness. The Army has identified physical overburden as one of its top five science and technology challenges. To help alleviate physical weight on troops, DARPA is developing a four-legged robot, the Legged Squad Support System (LS3), to integrate with a squad of Marines or Soldiers.






LS3 seeks to demonstrate that a highly mobile, semi-autonomous legged robot can carry 400 lbs of a squads load, follow squad members through rugged terrain and interact with troops in a natural way, similar to a trained animal and its handler.

The LS3 program goal is to develop a robot that will go through the same terrain the squad goes through without hindering the squads mission. The robot could also serve as a mobile auxiliary power source to the squad, so troops can recharge batteries for radios and handheld devices while on patrol.

In January 2012, the LS3 prototype completed its first outdoor assessment, demonstrating mobility by climbing and descending a hill and exercising its perception capabilities.

A two-year, platform-refinement test cycle began in July 2012, with Marine and Army involvement, culminating in a planned capstone exercise where LS3 should embed with Marines conducting field exercises. During this period, DARPA seeks to finish the development of and refine LS3s technologies to provide a suite of autonomy settings, including leader-follower tight, leader-follower corridor and go-to-waypoint, described below: 

Leader-follower tight: LS3 attempts to follow as close as possible to the path its leader takes Leader-follower corridor: LS3 sticks to the leader but has freedom to make local path decisions, so the leader doesnt need to think about LS3s mobility capabilities Go-to-waypoint: LS3 uses its local perception to avoid obstacles on its way to a designated GPS coordinate. Additionally, technologies to allow squad members to speak commands to LS3 are anticipated to be added during this period.

LS3 represents the culmination of a decade of research in perception and autonomy with programs like DARPAs Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle-Perception for Off-Road Robotics Integration (UPI) program, mobility work with DARPAs Big Dog and significant advances in natural human-robot interface such as voice recognition.


----------



## Liquidmetal

Rabzon said:


> Pakistan Army
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army



This is a fooking cool photograph. PA Army. The best soldiers.


----------



## Neptune

TCG Gökova guided missile frigate during NATO Counter-piracy mission (Operation Ocean Shield)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

In this Monday, Feb. 20, 2012 photo, Pakistani Army soldiers with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment, shout 'long live Pakistan' before returning to their outpost. Kalpani is on the front line in the 10-year war against militant Islamists, a war which allies Pakistan with the U.S. and NATO in an uneasy, distrustful partnership. Pakistan feels scapegoated for the coalition's failures in Afghanistan







In this Friday, Feb. 17, 2012 photo, a Pakistani Army soldier with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment, patrols near his outpost, Kalpani Base, in Pakistan's Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border.






In this Sunday, Feb. 19, 2012 photo, Pakistani Army soldiers with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment, carry supplies up the 8000-foot mountain near their outpost, Kalpani Base, in Pakistan's Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border.







Pakistani Army soldiers with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment, pray before starting a patrol from their outpost Kalpani Base. 







In this Monday, Feb. 20, 2012 photo, Pakistani Army radio operator Asef Imran, with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment, maintains the radio station at the Kalpani Base atop an 8000-foot mountain in Pakistan's Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border.







In this Monday, Feb. 20, 2012 photo, Pakistani Army soldiers with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment melt snow for drinking water at the Kalpani Base atop an 8000-foot mountain in Pakistan's Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border. Kalpani is on the front line in the 10-year war against militant Islamists, a war which allies Pakistan with the U.S. and NATO in an uneasy, distrustful partnership.







In this Friday, Feb. 17, 2012 photo, a Pakistani Army soldier with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment stands atop the 8000-foot mountain during a patrol near his outpost, Kalpani Base, in Pakistan's Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border.







In this Saturday, Feb. 18, 2012 photo, a Pakistani Army soldier with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment stands guard atop the 8000-foot mountain at his outpost, Kalpani Base, in Pakistan's Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border.







Pakistani Army soldiers with the 20th Lancers Armored Regiment carry supplies up the 8000-foot mountain near their outpost, Kalpani Base, in Pakistan's Dir province on the Pakistan-Afghan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RabzonKhan

*Chinese Muslim Generals *






Chinese Muslim Hui General Ma Bufang (19031975) Governor of Qinghai and member of the Kuomintang Chinese nationalist party of the Republic of China National Revolutionary Army.

Fought against Tibet in the Sino Tibetan War, against the communists in the Chinese civil war, against the Japanese in the second Sino Japanese war, and against the Russians and Uyghurs in the Ili rebellion







Chinese Muslim Generals Ma Fuxiang (1876  August 19, 1932) . Ma, a Hui Muslim leader, had a military and political career which spanned the Qing dynasty through the early Republic of China and illustrated the power of family, the role of religious affiliations, and the interaction of Inner Asian China and the national government of China. Ma was born in Linxia, Gansu, China. 

He was named the military governor of Xining, and then of Altay, in Qing times.


----------



## RabzonKhan

Dogs have been fighting alongside U.S. soldiers for more than 100 years, seeing combat in the Civil War and World War I. But their service was informal; only in 1942 were canines officially inducted into the U.S. Army. Today, they're a central part of U.S. efforts in Iraq and Afghanistan -- as of early 2010 the U.S. Army had 2,800 active-duty dogs deployed (the largest canine contingent in the world). And these numbers will continue to grow as these dogs become an ever-more-vital military asset.














Spetsnaz soldier doing a back-flip and simultaneously throwing a hatchet at a target.


----------



## Super Falcon

im lovin it bring it on more


----------



## dexter

X-47B UCAS structural proof tests of the jet's airframe. The hydraulic jacks that push and pull on the airframe surfaces to simulate static and dynamic load.


----------



## Nishan_101

Neptune said:


> TCG Gökova guided missile frigate during NATO Counter-piracy mission (Operation Ocean Shield)



Is it possible the PN will give away the OHP to Turkey or Turks will buy it with US permission as its of no use to PN. Also any possibility of PN getting some more MPAs with their own money???



Lipizzaner_Stallion said:


> *Indian T90 tanks > *



So how many India is going to acquire T-90s other than those acquired???


----------



## Lipizzaner_Stallion

Nishan_101 said:


> So how many India is going to acquire T-90s other than those acquired???



India currently operates 620 T90 tanks. Indian army requires a total of 2011 that will be built at the Heavy Vehicle Factory (HVF) in Indian town Avadi by 2020.


----------



## RabzonKhan

*This dogfight between more than 200 Israeli and Syrian jets was one of the biggest of all time*

David Nye, We Are The Mighty

In what would come to be called the Bekaa Valley Turkey Shoot, 96 Israeli fighters and a squadron of UAVs faced off against 100 Syrian fighters backed up by 19 surface-to-air missile launchers in 1982. It was one of the largest jet battles ever fought.






Israel has a history of fighting with its neighbors, especially from the 1960s through the 1980s. A series of small battles with Egypt resulted in some hard lessons learned for the Israel Air Force after they lost a number of fighters to surface-to-air-missiles.


But the IAF learned their lessons and on Jun. 9, 1982, they attacked 19 Syrian surface-to-air missile batteries deployed near their border. In the first two hours of fighting, the IAF destroyed 17 of the missile batteries with no losses. Then, things really went nuts.





Israeli Air Force F-15s fly in Red Flag 2004.

The Syrians sent up 100 MiGs to intercept the 96 F-15s, F-16s, and F-4s that were attacking the SAM sites. The Israelis were flying an E-2C Hawkeye airborne warning and control system aircraft that picked up the incoming fighters. It began feeding instructions to the IAF fighters.

The more advanced Israeli fighters, firing both Sidewinder heat-seeking and Sparrow radar-guided missiles, destroyed 29 of the Syrian Air Force fighters.




One of the Syrian Air Force’s main fighters in the conflict was the MiG-21, like this one.

But the IAF wasn’t done. There were still two missile sites they wanted gone. So, they returned Jun. 10. Again, the bulk of the Syrian Air Force lifted off to greet them, and the IAF pounded them into the ground, downing another 35 Syrian aircraft with no Israeli losses.






The stunning victory was due to a number of factors. The Israeli pilots had benefited from great training and a lot of combat experience, but the Syrians had also screwed themselves.

*The Syrians fed their pilots instructions from a ground control station that couldn’t communicated due to Israeli jamming. In an Air Power Journal article, a Western military observer of the battle says, “I watched a group of Syrian fighter planes fly figure-eights. They just flew around and around and obviously had no idea what to do next.”*

Lt. Gen. Leonard Perroots, director of the U.S. Defense Intelligence Agency at the time,trashed the lazy deployment of Syrian missile sites. “The Syrians used mobile missiles in a fixed configuration; they put the radars in the valley instead of the hills because they didn’t want to dig latrines–seriously.”

The conflict between the two countries continued through Jul. 1982. In over a month of fighting, Israel lost only two jets while Syria lost at least 87.



http://www.businessinsider.com/this...ts-was-one-of-the-biggest-of-all-time-2015-11


----------

